# Getting over the race bike phobia



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

I've decided to try my partners road bike this weekend. He hardly uses it and I might enjoy it if it's set up properly this time.

Last time it was awful....mainly the small seat and perched position....


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Mar 2014)

Go for it ! Road bikes are great fun  You may need two pairs of muddy fox padding on though as they are built for speed not comfort .
What bike is it ?


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

Blue carrera thing!


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Mar 2014)

Ahhhhh blue ones are fast . Not as fast as white ones but fast .


----------



## slowmotion (23 Mar 2014)

Wear padded gloves and padded shorts. More importantly, make a few adjustments. The ever wonderful Christopher shows how....
[media]
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAl_5e7bIHk
[/media]


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2014)

Get it set up properly.

If it's not right for you it will feel uncomfortable.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Mar 2014)

Comparisons are odious but what are you riding now?

After years of mtb only the first time I got on a road race bike it felt nervous, twitchy, unstable, and seem to accelerate like it was rocket powered.

Having gone over to the dark side for transport, my mtb's, lovely though they all are, feel heavy slow and lumpen on the road nowadays.


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Mar 2014)

Yeah I will watch some videos before I jump on! This is what I have to work with - Carrera Virtuoso. Bf is changing tyre on it this week.


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Mar 2014)

THIS is a good site for getting started with bike fit as well.

When I first rode a modern road bike, (I'd not ridden a 'racer' for nigh on 20 years by this time), and I was coming from MTB's with 2.2 tyres on, I have to admit I felt like a pig on ice skates!

They do feel very twitchy to begin with, but get the fit right, take your time and your patience will be rewarded in spades.


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Mar 2014)

Thanks all of you guys - I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Mar 2014)

OMG yes! although, I don't think it will go with my wide wardrobe of purples/pinks and lilacs....but I will give it a shot


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Mar 2014)

You really should get a ladies specific saddle for the bike and check the fit.

The drops will feel a bit twitchy as your position over the front wheel changes, that's the biggest difference I notice going from my SS commuter to my road bike.


----------



## MikeG (25 Mar 2014)

Are you and your BF roughly the same height, Charlotte? If not, then I fear that you could be put off road bikes by sitting on something entirely the wrong size. The wrong size of bike is worse than having the wrong type of bike, I reckon.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2014)

I have used a blue virtuoso for years as a commuter and winter bike and its still going strong.


----------



## Bryony (29 Mar 2014)

I bought my first ever road bike last summer and my first ride on it was scary!! I felt so wobbly on it, it reminded me of when I learnt to ride without stabilisers! But now I love it! If your BF's isn't the right size for you you're welcome to come and try mine, it's women's specific so might feel more comfy for you.


----------



## Brightski (29 Mar 2014)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I've decided to try my partners road bike this weekend. He hardly uses it and I might enjoy it if it's set up properly this time.
> 
> Last time it was awful....mainly the small seat and perched position....


You'll have to put a ladies saddle on it..


----------



## Saluki (29 Mar 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> You really should get a ladies specific saddle for the bike and check the fit.
> 
> The drops will feel a bit twitchy as your position over the front wheel changes, that's the biggest difference I notice going from my SS commuter to my road bike.


I was about to say the same thing. I have a Specialized Riva Ladies BG saddle. £25 from my LBS and it's great. Just take it steady and you will find that that 'twitchy' feeling very soon turns into a 'responsive' feeling


----------



## Spinney (29 Mar 2014)

I tried out my partner's road bike before getting my own. Was nearly wiped out on a corner because I couldn't brake hard enough - I still cannot brake with my hands on the hoods. So although riding in the drops may seem excessive for bimbling sections of your route (and possibly give you neck ache), it might be advisable so you can cover the brakes properly...

However once I got my own bike, it didn't take more than 10 or 20 miles for it to feel just right....


----------



## Shadowfax (29 Mar 2014)

Brightski said:


> You'll have to put a ladies saddle on it..


Can you explain why you would have to ? I've found saddles supposedly designed for men perfectly comfortable in the past. Get over the ladies gimmicks and find one of either gender, the right width in the right place and the right length and you should be just fine.


----------



## Brightski (29 Mar 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Can you explain why you would have to ? I've found saddles supposedly designed for men perfectly comfortable in the past. Get over the ladies gimmicks and find one of either gender, the right width in the right place and the right length and you should be just fine.


You don't have to..
But if comfort is an issue it might be worth looking into...


----------



## Shadowfax (29 Mar 2014)

Female specific saddles are another opportunity for making money I'm afraid. I'm not saying some women find them comfortable they do the point is they would find any saddle with the same dimension comfortable as would a man trying a ladies saddle.

Before looking to change a saddle I would check the position of saddle first especially tilt angles for ladies.


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Mar 2014)

Cool guys, thanks for the advice. Money is a little tight at the moment with everything breaking so I will see if I like it first before getting the saddle. We have a busy weekend ahead, and I am still recovering from cold - so it will probably be next weekend that I will get to captain it!


----------



## MikeG (29 Mar 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Female specific saddles are another opportunity for making money I'm afraid. I'm not saying some women find them comfortable they do the point is they would find any saddle with the same dimension comfortable as would a man trying a ladies saddle.........



100% 

The two most comfortable Specialized saddles I have tried were both women's saddles. If I had stuck with Specialized, it would have been one of them that I would have chosen, without any doubt. But then I discovered the Charge Spoon.........


----------



## i hate hills (29 Mar 2014)

I have a mtb. I'm afraid its all i know. I have thought about crossing over to a road bike but havnt been brave enough . Someday maybe......


----------

